# Zebra rock



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if zebra rock will affect any aspect of my water? I have heard some rocks are bad for comunity tanks b/c they raise ph and so on. But will zebra rock do anything?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just run a simple test with placing it in a bucket overnight. Test the pH before the test and after the test and record any change.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe he wants to ask about the mineral that it'll effect on the water for long-term... But I've never heared about such rock...


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

It's a black rock with white sortof swirls or stripes on it. There may be another name for it but this is what it's called at my lfs and i have found some pics of it doing a search on yahoo. It would go really good in my tank but it's kinda expensive and i don't want to buy allot of it if it's not good.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

ummm, may be high in silicates causing diatom algae?

fish_doc had a good site talking about silicates in rocks, and I think zebra rock has mica and feldspar in it.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Just run a simple test with placing it in a bucket overnight. Test the pH before the test and after the test and record any change.


Even simpler, get yourself a bottle of pH down. Apply a few drops to the material inquestion, taking care not to get any on your skin (it is acid after all >) ). If the material being tested fizzes it will raise your pH.

Only reasonable use i have ever had for the stuff hehe.


----------

